# Hinze dam



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Got my fishing permit today for Hinze dam and looking foreward to having a good fish there in the new year. If any of you guys that went on that recent evening fish (or anyone else) is interested let me know.

cheers :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to see you are interested mojo and just keep an eye on Trips section for any plans.

If you don't have a copy of the dam layout suggest you download this map

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachm ... ze_map.pdf


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Heya Mojo,

I'm always up for a fish at Hinze if I am free  just let us know when you are thinking of heading up there in the Fishing Trips section mate.

Weather looks good for tomorrow (scattered clouds but no rain forecast, wind looks ok as well)......have been wondering if I should hit Hinze for another arvo/evening session. 

*If any of the other fellas would consider hitting Hinze tomorrow arvo/evening post something to that effect in this thread tonight, if there is enough interest we might be able to put something together?*

I'll check back in a little later and see if anyone else has expressed interest


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm available any time next week.. get back to Brissy on Sunday and have the week off... Keen to line up another afternoon/night session. Let me know...


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

If it's going ahead I might be able to make it by about 6 but that might be cutting it too fine. maybe next friday arvo

what does everyone think about next friday arvo for an evening session.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I would love to come, but this coming Friday (6th) is out for me. 

Will have to get my gear and clothes packed, as we have be up early to make the AM ferry to Tangalooma, last time we did a night session it was around 2:30am before I finally hit the pillow.

If you guys do tee something up, look forward to reading a report when I get back


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

wongus said:


> Keen to line up another afternoon/night session. Let me know...


Danny I'm interested from same ramp as as last time [west/spillway] between 4pm to 8pm on Friday 5th if not raining, and fish down the western arm again.



> maybe next friday arvo


mojo if interested, PM your phone number and I'll ring you if cancelled to save you a wasted drive from Brisbane


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

G'day Dodge,

Ok.. Friday it is weather permitting.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

unfortunately i cant make it friday night, 
i work until 5pm in bundall, i probably wouldnt get to the dam until 6-6.30 by the time i get the yak etc,

i hear its meant to rain all week so should make for some good bass fishing on the weekend, i might hit it up on sat night or sunday.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

dodge and wangus. r u guys still up for the friday evening thing. I am still keen and am looking foreward to getting on the water tomorrow.

Which ramp was it u thought would be good dodge?

what time are u guys going to get there.

If anyone else is interested please come along and join us

:lol: cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good luck tomorrow night guys, 
spewing I cant make it, [/quote]


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Mojofunk,

We're meeting there at 4pm.

The launch site is at boat ramp on opposite side of the spillway from the kiosk.

Don't forget Hinze has a separate permit which isn't covered by SIP.

Look forward to seeing you there.

Email me your contact details to mailto:[email protected] and I'll reply with my details in case there is a last minute change of plans.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

it should be good,

this rain should see the bass up near the banks feeding on runoff etc, 
and its been unusually hot as well so looks promising.

make sure u guys take some piccies etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck fellas!! 8) sorry I cant make it, but will do my best for the next one.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mojofunk said:


> dodge and wangus. r u guys still up for the friday evening thing. I am still keen and am looking foreward to getting on the water tomorrow.
> 
> Which ramp was it u thought would be good dodge?


Mojo, as Danny said from roundabout on arrival, drive across the dam wall, and after crossing the bridge over spillway turn left at T intersection to bottom of hill and ramp is there.

If we have departed before your arrival, paddle down the arm to the right and keep an eye out for us in one of the bays.

Heavy rain bucketing at moment...if cancelling I will post in this thread no later than 2.30pm today


----------

